# Bluddy Google Maps



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Up until recently clicking the Google Maps link has opened in English. But just recently and after several weeks in Portugal it has decided I want it all in Portuguese.
Dunno why it's decided to change but I can't see any way of changing it back to English. I have tried to go into all sorts of menus and settings but nothing leads me to change the language yet.
Any ideas?


Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Ray,

Google Maps automatically shows place names in a country's local languages, but on your computer, you can change your map language.

On your computer, open Google Maps.

In the top left, click Menu .

Scroll down > Choose Language.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Luckily it doesn't give you the option of Welsh or Scottish .........


:smile2: :smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> Luckily it doesn't give you the option of Welsh or Scottish .........
> 
> :smile2: :smile2: :smile2: :smile2:


I have Scottish Gaelic on mine Keith.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Drew.
But would you believe I do not have that option listed. Language or Lingua. Got everything else.



Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Ray


Go to your search engine and enter 'Google maps English'. Not sure but might take you there.


Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What happens if you do it from this link? https://www.google.co.uk/maps

Another tip when your searching is put :uk at the end and it only shows UK results.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Geoff.
I can and have to do this but it's just so annoying that Bluddy Google has decided for me what I want to my existing desktop icon.
It's the whole thing with big online companies now including sodding Facebook that keeps nagging me to hook up with all these people I have never heard of.
Facebook is so annoying I have totally deleted Messenger and have come close to doing same to Facebook. But up to now Google Maps although ruling the online access and is great and useful for many things is just taking too far when it decides for me. I have a wife for that.


Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I have an ongoing problem with Gmail, all my incoming and outgoing mail is stored in an Archive Folder that I cannot delete. As soon as I delete it, it comes back to me again and again.

Any suggestions please.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats a new one Drew.
I can usually find old mail from up to ten years ago but the one I really need somehow gets deleted.
Another reason I personally dislike all online mail servers. My old AOL desktop put you in charge as it was all on the PC and their server.


Ray.
p.s. finally found the change language tab with an obscure word. But it only changes the language for that one time and as soon as you close and reopen it's back to Portuguese.:surprise:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> But up to now Google Maps although ruling the online access and is great and useful for many things is just taking too far when it decides for me. *I have a wife for that*.
> 
> Ray.


Hope you're still speaking when I call in March Ray!!! (Will you be back by 22 March?)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Hope you're still speaking when I call in March Ray!!! (Will you be back by 22 March?)


Yes Jean. Looking forward to your visit. Hope the foliage hasn't taken over by then.:wink2:

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Menu > Language.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes and thanks Drew. But mine in Portuguese had a totally different word that was nothing remotely like 'language'.
Through trail and error I have now got your image but as I say it reverts to Portuguese when I close maps down.


Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi ray


go to google.com/maps rather than .co.uk

works for me


barry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes and thanks Barry. Thats basically what Geoff said.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> I have an ongoing problem with Gmail, all my incoming and outgoing mail is stored in an Archive Folder that I cannot delete. As soon as I delete it, it comes back to me again and again.
> 
> Any suggestions please.


A problem I'd be happy with Drew, I lost all emails older than 18 months about 60 months ago, Google help no bloody help at all.

Do you have the latest version Drew, you "should" be able to remove it (and keep your emails) in control panel programs in features then reinstall, assuming you are meaning a IBM compatible PC, not Apple.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhh Haaaaaaaa we may have an impasse here.


Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> A problem I'd be happy with Drew, I lost all emails older than 18 months about 60 months ago, Google help no bloody help at all.
> 
> Do you have the latest version Drew, you "should" be able to remove it (and keep your emails) in control panel programs in features then reinstall, assuming you are meaning a IBM compatible PC, not Apple.


To put you in the picture: I/we have four gmail addresses, the Google settings have never been tampered with in any way. Only one address* i.e. our main one is affected*, all outgoing and incoming mail automatically goes straight into the *Archive Folder*. When I try to delete the mail in this folder it re-appears almost immediately. Impossible to get rid of.

This all started in December, before then I could put emails into Archive whenever I wanted to. Then without me changing any settings all emails, incoming and outgoing in this particular address go straight into Archive.

"Google Help?" What is that? Try searching for "Deleting Google Archived Mail". I have tried Apple Support, not their problem, they referred me to the Google help site. I asked at our Apple users group last night, even they couldn't help.

Surely there must be a way of stopping this, any suggestions please.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Google Maps refuse to admit when they have made a ba11s up...

I registered our gite as a business and gave the GPS position, nMe etc correctly and put the pin on the exact spot to ensure no error....

Waste of time...

They placed our gite about 10 km away and then mis-spelled the name of our house putting a "d" at the end rather than an "s".

They have been told and simply sY "Thank you for your report, we will contact you" - obviously that is a process based on something other than digital contact as it has now been 6 months and no contact, no changes nothing....

Not sure how to kick them and get them to admit their error they are not interested....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My issue started late last year, may have been the same time then, did you try the remove and reinstall?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

raynipper said:


> Ahhhhhhhh Haaaaaaaa we may have an impasse here.
> 
> Ray.


Ah good, impasse is French, so at least you're getting closer to home :smile2:


----------

